
10 Immutable Laws of Security (Microsoft TechNet) (2000) [pdf] - nsajko
http://www.wciapool.org/pdf/Tab_5_10_Immutable_LawsofSecurity.pdf
======
nsajko
It is funny how the first two laws (in a loose sense of _bad guy_ ) imply that
your Windows computer does not belong to you. ;)

Here are some related texts from 2008: Security Watch Revisiting the 10
Immutable Laws of Security, Part 1 [1], Security Watch Revisiting the 10
Immutable Laws of Security, Part 2 [2]

[0] [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/2008.10.security...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/2008.10.securitywatch.aspx)

[1] [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/2008.11.security...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/2008.11.securitywatch.aspx)

